# Chef Depot?



## jet (Jul 7, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with Chef Depot?  Is it online-only or do they also have brick-and-mortar locations?


----------



## babetoo (Jul 7, 2008)

i haven't jet. but hang in someone will come along that does know.

babe


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 8, 2008)

jet said:


> Is anyone familiar with Chef Depot? Is it online-only or do they also have brick-and-mortar locations?


 
There is no indication on the Chef Depot website that they have any "brick-n-mortar" stores. But, you could always go to their website and click on the "E-Mail Us" link at the bottom of the page and ask them.


----------

